# who is this dude?



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

i saw him at the arnold classic, and he's one of the biggest  guys ive ever seen.  i dont recognize him from any of the mags. who is he and why isnt he very popular?


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

is it tom prince?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

Nope. Where did you find this picture?


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

i just did a search for arnold classic photos. i guess it's just someones photo album from the expo.


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

he's at least 6'5 and his arms look like they are 25".  im not exaggerating.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 16, 2005)

I am guessing he is not so popular because his legs look tiny in those pants.  Maybe I am wrong, but I think his bis are probably much larger than his quads.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm with Dale.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm with Dale.


You do make a cute couple.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You do make a cute couple.



Stop hatin', start participatin'.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am guessing he is not so popular because his legs look tiny in those pants.  Maybe I am wrong, but I think his bis are probably much larger than his quads.



I was just thinking that. His chest should be more apparent as well. He looks like a typical curl jockey based on that picture.


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

you are prob right. but this guy looked like a giant, everyone that walked by couldnt stop staring.  i heard a lot of other people asking each other who he was.  here is the only other pic i could find.


----------



## mrguy (Apr 16, 2005)

His name is Noah Steere: ( One big dude!)
http://www.usamuscle.com/vidclips/thumbnail.asp?VidClipID=1991
http://www.musclefx.com/guests/person.php/636/0/0/255
http://www.bodybuildingreviews.net/Contests/Lynchburg_2002.html


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

yep..Big Fella Noah  Steere,  the 6???6", 304-pound U.S.  Army Airborne soldier


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 16, 2005)

His legs probely arnt small baggy jeans can make you much smaller in that area..My mate in the gym has 28inch quads and his looks small in baggy jeans, also because he is tall to.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely not skinny quads. He looks awesome. I'd love to see him in person. He probably just has great arms so he appears off. But his comp photos seem great.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 16, 2005)

Another 

http://www.mostmuscular.com/2001nationals/noah_steere02go.JPG


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Another
> 
> http://www.mostmuscular.com/2001nationals/noah_steere02go.JPG




his leg may measure big but in that pic they look small compared to his upper body.


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

i dont know for sure but that photo is prob. 10 yrs old.  he looked much bigger than that in person.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

I know.  I was there.  I saw him.  I see him every year at the olympia too.  I am never impressed though, he just looks like arms to me.


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

ya, but you have to admit he's got some of the freakiest guns out there..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

oh yeah defenitly.  his arms are insane looking in real life.


----------



## mrguy (Apr 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh yeah defenitly.  his arms are insane looking in real life.



Yup, saw him at the last Olympia and took a photo of my friend next to him showing is bicep. It was bigger than my friends head  

I asked how big his arms were and he said he hadn't measured in a while but last time he did they were 26". 

Being so tall, I'm sure he has a hard time keeping his legs up to par with the rest of his body which is probably why we don't see a lot of him in competitions.


----------



## WATTS (Apr 16, 2005)

his upper body if freaking huge(arms especailly) his quads are also huge but not compared to his upper body....seems to me that his most lagging bodypart is his calves.


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 21, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> yep..Big Fella Noah Steere, the 6???6", 304-pound U.S. Army Airborne soldier


isnt the friggin useless Army suspicious of him? if one of us or a marine got that damn big, we'd get NJP'd in about 2 seconds.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 22, 2005)

Navyguy808 said:
			
		

> isnt the friggin useless Army suspicious of him? if one of us or a marine got that damn big, we'd get NJP'd in about 2 seconds.


is this anger or jealousy?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i dont recognize him from any of the mags. who is he and why isnt he very popular?



How many awesome basketball players never make it to the pros? There are many big guys who never make it that far, either by choice or just by luck. There can only be so many #1s out there, and to keep getting bumped up pro or otherwise you have to score highly in a competition, either #1 or top 3. Same with racing or almost any aspect of life, not everyone can be known by the world for their talent or hard work.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2005)

I saw a guy built like that, but even more cut up and I had no idea who in the heck he was. Dude was already graying (looked like premature gray hair) but he was huge and cut, there was a competition either in san jose or san francisco around that time and I imagine he was bound for it.

Either way, I still dont know who in the hell it was.

Then at my last gym, there was a guy that looked like a slightly larger Flex Wheeler. Same muscle shape, relatively lean, and was benching 495 for reps. 35 year old nobody (doesn't compete) who still thought he would make it in football.


----------



## Dante (Apr 22, 2005)

i guess you're right.  he's just one of the biggest dudes i've ever seen in person.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2005)

They are freaks in person yep, and they aren't all over the place - but they are out there in enough numbers that there isn't enough room for them all to be Olympia competitors.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 22, 2005)

his lats are so big i think that if he leaps he can fly like a flying squirl


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

Navyguy808 said:
			
		

> isnt the friggin useless Army suspicious of him? if one of us or a marine got that damn big, we'd get NJP'd in about 2 seconds.



Noah Has been out of the Army since 1999. He also won the all armed forces BB competition and Superheavyweight class that same year. He was not neally as large then either.

He owns a supplement store in NC, and he also trained to be a pro wrestler for a while in early 2000 with the WWE. At the time they billed him as 7' tall and 380 pounds, but Noah says at the time he was actually a little under 300 pounds.

He is actually  just a hair under 6'7" or 6'6.75"  but I just say 6'7". The largest he measured his arms at was 26 inches in 2004, and he has been up in the 350 pound range. He said the heaviest he ever weighed himself at was 347 pounds, but he may have been over 350 for a while. This was in part for a photo shoot he did for IDS.

The amazing thing is that at that weight he was so lean he could have competed at 325 pounds. No joke. Right from the horses mouth.

Noah got out of the army in 1999 and continued growing larger until late 2004 when he was around 350. 

He was 283 pounds onstage in 2001 at the Nats 5th place, and 300 in 2002. He got bigtime screwed in 2002. Personal contempt for him by a certain judge.  That year even Chad Nicholls himself said Noah should have been no lower than 7th place.

Noah was only 300 pounds before he started his diet in 2001, and only 315-320 before his show in 2002. He never goes more than 20-25 pounds over contest condition.

Since then Noah added a lot more mass, especially to his back. His plan was to compete at 320+ but he decided not to even though he did have the size by 2004 when he was 345+ pounds lean for the IDS shoot. He is sort of dissolusioned after what happened in 2002. 

Since then Noah ussually stays around 315-320 with abbs and vascularity year round. He could still go back up to his 2004 size and compete at 325 if he wanted to, but these days he is more content to run his supplement store in NC, and go fishing.

He does NOT plan to return to competitive bodybuilding. He just likes being 6'7" 320 ripped pounds. 

I will say that his legs actually were HUGE at one point, and he has done squats with 800 pounds when he was at his heaviest. A big feat for such a tall height. 

He did go back up to 330+ for the expo at the 2006 AC this year, but is now already back down in the 320 range. 

Although his calves are his weakest point, from his knees up his legs were and still are VERY massive. I will post some pics later...

-----O btw sorry for bringing up this old post. I preffer to just do a search and bump up old posts rather than just start new ones.-----


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

pics

The first pic is from 2002, and in it he is NOT doing a lat spread. The next is his rear lat spread from 2004.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

Meathead320 said:
			
		

> -----O btw sorry for bringing up this old post. I prefer to just do a search and bump up old posts rather than just start new ones.-----


 
Bumping a  thread with correct information is not a bad thing. Besides it helps to know what your talking about.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 12, 2006)

Celltech Junkie!


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

More Noah Steere pictures!

Oh, I may also comment that some people have stated that Noah likes downplay his height and weight. According to Lonnie Teper, Noah is more like 6'8" or 6'9" and is closer to 370 pounds.

I prefer to just take Noah's word for his height/weight, but I have NEVER seen a picture of him with anyone taller or heavier than he is. 

The following pics of him are from his IDS shoot in 2004.


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

These are from 2002 when noah was "only" 300 pounds on stage.


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

A few more from 2002...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

He's huge!


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

A few more recent ones from 2004, from the Olympia expo. This was a couple months after teh IDS shoot for those wondering.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

Is that you?


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

And yet more...


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that you?



Nope. Tell you the truth I wish I were 6'7" and 350 pounds, but as far as I can tell Noah is the ONLY good bodybuilder of those proportions on earth.

I'm just a fan of his, and I buy supps from him as well.

These pics are from the Arnold classic in 2005.

That should be plenty of pics for now.

I have some from the 2001 AC if any one is interested I will post them too.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 12, 2006)

He looks gay.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He looks gay.


He really is, and so what????
The guy is twice my size.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

The guy is a giant.
post away.


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

He looks impressive with his clothes on. 

But when posing onstage, he doesn't seem like all that much.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Dante said:
			
		

> i saw him at the arnold classic, and he's one of the biggest  guys ive ever seen.  i dont recognize him from any of the mags. who is he and why isnt he very popular?




Looks like Homer Simpson to me .


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

haha, your right...a huge Homer at that.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2006)

he is so huge his head looks small


----------



## GFR (Mar 12, 2006)

Is he a retard??? His head is about as big as a grapefruit.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

I can imagine how hard it is to put muscle on a 6'7'' frame.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 13, 2006)

I wonder how many cals he had to shovel into him to get to that size


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I wonder how many cals he had to shovel into him to get to that size





15k


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is he a retard??? His head is about as big as a grapefruit.




True Story, his IQ is 37


----------



## Meathead320 (Mar 14, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> He looks impressive with his clothes on.
> 
> But when posing onstage, he doesn't seem like all that much.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is he a retard??? His head is about as big as a grapefruit.



His head is normal sized, maybe even slightly larger than a normal persons head, but if you were 6'7" and 350 pounds, your head would look small too.

Steere is no Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, but top 5 at the Nationals is still an excellent bodybuilder.

Even at 350 did not look the way a shorter bodybuilder does. I doubt at his height that is possible. The long bones of the arms and legs are way too long on a guy that tall, as well as very long waist, and high pec and lat insertions that very tall people have.  

For a 6'7" frame he is very very massive, and arguably the best bodybuilder on earth over 6'6".

Here are a few pics of him from 2001 AC when he was not quite as massive as he is these days.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 14, 2006)

Are you in love with him?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2006)

He looks like Dr.Chiro


----------



## GFR (Mar 14, 2006)

Meathead320 said:
			
		

> His head is normal sized, maybe even slightly larger than a normal persons head, but if you were 6'7" and 350 pounds, your head would look small too.
> 
> Steere is no Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, but top 5 at the Nationals is still an excellent bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


*
 His head is as big as a grapefruit*


----------



## JAMESONSPAINTER (May 14, 2010)

*noah steere*



Dante said:


> i saw him at the arnold classic, and he's one of the biggest guys ive ever seen. i dont recognize him from any of the mags. who is he and why isnt he very popular?


 
ho he is a beast he is i friend of mine named noah steere look him up anywhere on google and then look at his legs!! 24" biceps with quads to match


----------



## JAMESONSPAINTER (May 14, 2010)

*noah steere*



Dale Mabry said:


> I am guessing he is not so popular because his legs look tiny in those pants. Maybe I am wrong, but I think his bis are probably much larger than his quads.


 

no you are wrong.. his 24" biceps match his quads.. his name is noah steere and is a friend of mine. look him up on you tube or google


----------



## JAMESONSPAINTER (May 14, 2010)

*noah steere*



Robboe said:


> I was just thinking that. His chest should be more apparent as well. He looks like a typical curl jockey based on that picture.


 

wrong brother look him up on you tube.. he is a friend of mine and lives in fayetteville nc


----------



## JAMESONSPAINTER (May 14, 2010)

noah steere


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2010)

This guy needs to be in the movies....

I have the perfect one a Hulk spoof cause this guy looks like Chris Elliott...
It'll be like opposite Hulk with his normal form as a muscledude and gamma rays make him turn into a weakling for brief periods of time.....


----------

